# AE Sweets for free?



## MarkAmations (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm learning how ti use After effects and it would be nice to have this script, but I don't want to spend insane amounts of money on this script


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree, AE Sweets has an excellent selection of After Effects scripts for beginners. My collection is fairly decent, though I rarely use the program. ^^'

I also agree that it would be nicer if all their scripts were free, but that isn't how they operate. Having said that, if you're looking for the AE Sweets Freebies!, then you need only go to their website. If you want their paid scripts, this is the wrong place to ask and I would ask that you review the Rules before you make any further requests.


----------



## MarkAmations (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the reply, I was wondering if they had scripts for free, I didn't know they had any, I was told about sweets by my friend, never thought to check the website, lol, thanks


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

It's the fourth link on their top navbar. 

I find the player freebie gets the most use from me, but they're usually for internal projects that I can claim. 

There are plenty of free After Effects script collections out there, you just need to search. You can also find tutorials that will walk you through building exactly what you're looking for, which I find easier to work with than trying to insert a premade script. ^^'

I hope this helps!


----------



## mdsaifulalam (Nov 25, 2010)

*DDAoN* ! I'm here to say a thanks to you. I'm a newbie in AE. Could you please say something for me. How to make me a professional there in AE?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

mdsaifulalam said:


> How to make me a professional there in AE?


Keep practicing and trying new techniques from tutorials. The more you use it, the better you'll be.


----------

